# Dell U2515h, LG24GM77 oder 2 AOC i2369vm



## s-icon (22. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

Ich schwanke zwischen den 3 Möglichkeiten, preislich wollte ich zwischen 300-350€ bleiben.
Der Dell hat die höchste Auflösung und ist der schönste, der LG soll der schnellste sein und beim AOC hätte ich viel Arbeitsfläche.
Bisher kam ich auch mit einem 15 Zoll Notebook gut aus, deshalb ist mir die Größe nicht so wichtig.
Grafikkarte wird eine EVGA GTX 980.

Verteilung 50% Surfen und 50% Zocken, keine Onlineshooter spiele.

Welchen von den drei würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Oder doch ein ganz anderen?

Danke

Edit: Die wichtigste frage: merkt man die 60hz vom Dell im vergleich zu den 144hz im LG?


----------



## JoM79 (22. Januar 2015)

Ja merkt man, aber wenn du bis jetzt 60Hz hattest kannst du ruhig dabei bleiben.
Würde wenn dann den Dell nehmen.


----------



## s-icon (22. Januar 2015)

Danke


----------



## Wanderer1980 (27. Januar 2015)

und warum empfiehlst du den Dell??


----------



## d3rd3vil (27. Januar 2015)

Der LG hat ein TN Panel, der Dell ein IPS-Panel. Ich überlege grad auch meinen Samsung P2450 (1080p, 60hz, TN von 2007) auszutauschen. Der Dell hört sich sehr gut an ABER ist so ein IPS-Panel mit 6ms wirklich spieltauglich oder nicht? Zuletzt habh ich mich mit Schlieren im Jahre 2005-2006 befasst, übel ist das  Ist das wirklich noch ein Thema bei nem IPS?

Höhere Auflösung, schönere Farben -> toll, aber nicht mit Schlieren.....dann lieber 120hz bei nem TN!


----------



## JoM79 (27. Januar 2015)

144Hz bringen dir am meisten bei schnellen Spielen.
Das sind meist Onlineshooter wie BF4.
Wenn man aber Querbeet spielt, reichen eigentlich 60Hz und dann die bessere Bildqualität eines VA oder IPS.
Zu den 6ms:
Das ist ne Herstellerangabe, das nützt dir erstmal nix.
Da musst du dir schon einen richtigen Test durchlesen, um zu sehen was der Monitor wirklich kann.
Auch der Inputlag ist wichtig.
Bei den Schlieren nehmen sich die 60Hz Monitore nicht viel, da eh nur alle 16,7ms ein neues Bild kommen kann.


----------



## d3rd3vil (27. Januar 2015)

Tja Tests gibts noch nicht, aber Erfahrungsberichte wären ganz schön  Mit geben sich nicht viel meinst du alle IPS Geräte oder inkl. TN? Das ist die Frage hier. Ich will nicht von meinem alten 2007 TN Monitor auf den IPS Dell wechseln und neue Schlierenprobs oder was weiß ich haben, das muss nicht sein.....1080p mit 120hz interessiert mich aber eigentlich nicht so sehr, lieber IPS


----------



## JoM79 (27. Januar 2015)

Ich meine bei den Schlieren aktuelle 60Hz Monitore, Panel ist da egal.
Es gibt zwar noch Unterschiede, aber jeder nimmt das auch anders war.
Wenn man z.B. die Schaltzeiten eines Eizo FS2434 mit mittlerem Overdrive und die eines LG 34UM65 bei schnellstem Overdrive vergleicht, dann gibt es da kaum Unterschiede.
Die Reaktionszeit ist fast gleich und der Inputlag ist beim LG eigentlich auch ok.
Aber während ich mit dem Eizo relativ problemlos Shooter spielen konnte, ging das mit dem LG so gut wie garnicht.
Schlieren waren dabei nicht das Problem, das bewegte Bild sah einfach viel ruckeliger aus.
Selbst nach einer Woche bin ich kaum damit klar gekommen.


----------



## d3rd3vil (27. Januar 2015)

Mhh der LG ist von 2013 und riesig....da kann ich solche Probleme nachvollziehen. Schnelle Shooter auf nem 34 Zoller, Heiland ^^.
Aber genau das ist dann der Punkt, es muss mit dem 2515 gut spielbar sein, ohne große Hänger.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Januar 2015)

Als wenn 2013 jetzt alt wäre, vor allem weil es Ende 2013 war.
Jeder muss halt auch für sich selber probieren was er am bequemsten findet.
Wenn man nie für ne längere Zeit auf nem 144Hz gezockt hat, dann stören 60Hz auch nicht.

Wenn du jahrelang nur nen 60PS Corsa fährst und dann auf nen 60PS Fiesta wechselst, ist das keine Problem.
Aber wenn du zwischendurch mal nen Corsa mit 190PS gefahren bist, fühlen sich die 60PS nicht mehr so toll an.


----------



## d3rd3vil (27. Januar 2015)

Ja aber genauso ist es beim IPS. Jeder der IPS gesehen hat will kein TN mehr, selbes Thema. Es muss nur spielbar sein, sauber. Dann ist die Entscheidung eh gefallen, ich brauch kein 120hz+. Lieber höhere Auflösung und bessere Farbquali etc.! Aber mal Berichte zum 2515 abwarten. Allzu viele brauchbare gibts da noch nicht


----------



## JoM79 (27. Januar 2015)

Naja ich will keine IPS mehr, was aber nichts mit der Farbqualität zu tun hat, sondern mit Lichthöfen und glow.
Es gibt für mich halt keinen Monitor wie ich ihn mir vorstelle, nur der BenQ XL2430T kommt dem am nächsten.


----------



## d3rd3vil (27. Januar 2015)

Bisher hab ich vom 2515 gelesen, dass es nahezu keinen "Glow-Effekt" gibt, nichts was man deutlich sehen kann. Tja und Lichthöfe gibts wohl noja...und die haben die 250-350€ 120hz TN Teile nicht?


----------



## JoM79 (27. Januar 2015)

Auch aber anders und für mich persönlich nicht so störend.
Ist halt subjektiv.


----------



## s-icon (27. Januar 2015)

Was mir mehr sorgen macht:

Kommt die GTX 970 mit der WQHD Auflösung klar, oder sollte doch lieber Full HD wie beim LG


----------



## JoM79 (28. Januar 2015)

Je nach Spiel unterschiedlich.


----------



## s-icon (28. Januar 2015)

Ok, danke.
Dann werde ich wohl sicherheitshalber auf die GTX980 mit echten 4 GB zurückgreifen


----------



## d3rd3vil (28. Januar 2015)

Bei Spielen wie Witcher 3 und Arkham Knight oder so kann man 1440p mit 2-4MSAA wahrscheinlich eh vergessen, auch mit 980GTX. Aber 1440p ohne AA sollte gehen, oder mit FXAA-SMAA mit Glück. Darauf baue ich bei dicken Titeln. Es soll mal einer jetzt die 1080p Leistung des Monitors testen, damit ich vom aktuellen 2450 mit TN Panel von 2007 wenigstens keinen Schritt zurückgehe, falls ich beim Dell mal 1080p nutzen möchte


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (28. Januar 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Ok, danke.
> Dann werde ich wohl sicherheitshalber auf die GTX980 mit echten 4 GB zurückgreifen



Das ist Irrsinn, die 970 reicht da problemlos aus.
Wenn der 970 die Puste ausgeht reißt auch die 980 keine Bäume mehr aus.

Ich würde dir stark zum U2515H raten, schau einmal ins Luxx, dort gibt es schon einige die den Monitor haben.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja ich will keine IPS mehr, was aber nichts mit der Farbqualität zu tun hat, sondern mit Lichthöfen und glow.



Kann ich persönlich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen, mein U2715H hat keines von beiden.


----------



## d3rd3vil (28. Januar 2015)

Naja gut, gibt Berichte von Lichthöfen beim 2515, nur welcher Monitor ist perfekt? Glow scheint bei dem Teil sehr schwach zu sein. Ich brauch noch 1080p Erfahrungen dann bin ich rdy ^^


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (28. Januar 2015)

Warum zum Teufel brauchst du denn ''1080p-Erfahrungen''?


----------



## d3rd3vil (28. Januar 2015)

Weil z.B. Dragon Age bei 1080p mit 4MFAA gut läuft, 1440p mit 4MFAA unspielbar ist. Es muss auch in 1080p bei manchen Spielen gut aussehen. Ich weiß noch nicht, ob der Zeitpunkt schon gekommen ist, bei jedem kommenden Spiel die 1440p rauszuhauen. Das ist Limit.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Januar 2015)

Ich weiss garnicht was du mit 1080p Erfahrungen meinst.
Du hast doch selber einen 1080p Monitor zum testen.


----------



## s-icon (28. Januar 2015)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Das ist Irrsinn, die 970 reicht da problemlos aus.
> Wenn der 970 die Puste ausgeht reißt auch die 980 keine Bäume mehr aus.



Da hast du auch wieder Recht und ich hätte auch wieder 200€ für die nächste Grafikkarte über.
Ich denke es wird der Dell, das Design ist hammer.

Noch besser wäre ein Setup mit 3 AOC, aber da macht die Kate wohl nicht mit


----------



## d3rd3vil (29. Januar 2015)

Ich bin geil auf den 2515. Morgen kommt er, auf Rechnung. Dann seh ich mal zu....


----------



## Tukuman (30. Januar 2015)

Habe den Dell UltraSharp U2515H jetzt seit ein paar Tagen und kann ihn nur empfehlen


----------



## Schauderwelz (30. Januar 2015)

Habe auch seit heute den Dell U2515h und muss schon sagen das das Bild Supergeil ist fast wie Retina vom Mac Fotos betrachten mach ein mörder Spaß!

aber was mir bei der 2560x1440 Auflösung aufgefallen ist das z.B. Steam Oberfläche komplett unscharf ist.alles andere ist superscharf.

lediglich wirken einige Spiele dann trotz eingestellter 2560x1440 Auflösung etwas unscharf im Gegensatz zum alten  Full HD Monitor (Dell U2414h)


----------



## Dremor (30. Januar 2015)

Servus, habe den 2515 auch seit gestern hier stehen. Es bleibt mir nur zu sagen, absolut toller Monitor.
Die Farbdarstellung, Schärfe allgemein die Bildqualität ist enorm. Habe die letzten Stunden damit verbracht mich durch meinen Lightroom-Katalog zu arbeiten und es ist kein vergleich zum Vorgänger.
Der ist allerdings auch der Knackpunkt warum für andere der Sprung nicht ganz so groß ausfallen dürfte. Ich komme vom LG L227WTP. Ein 22 Zoll Gerät mir nur einer Auflösung von 1650*1200.

Die Umstellung von 16:10 zu 16:9 ist zwar ungewohnt, allerdings verliere ich ja in der physischen Höhe nichts, was auch wichtig war, es sollte ja auch ein größerer Monitor werden.
An Spielen getestet habe ich bisher BF4/WoW/D3. Habe bei allen die native Auflösung von 2560x1440 gewählt um mal zu schauen was meine alte Asus 7870 non Boost noch schafft und bin grundsätzlich positiv überrascht. Klar, BF4 habe ich erstmal Details reduziert, taste mich aber langsam wieder Hoch, D3 und WoW haben bisher keinerlei Probleme gemacht, allerdings hatte ich auch noch keinen Raid.

Die Probleme wie oben, daß Dinge unscharf dargestellt werden habe ich noch keine Feststellen können. Die Skalierung habe ich aktuell auf 125% bei Win7 und das passt eigentlich alles wunderbar.

Der Rest des Systems sind folgende: 
MB: H87-HD3
CPU: E3-1230
8 Gig Ram


----------



## Schauderwelz (31. Januar 2015)

vielleicht liegt die "unscharfe" darstellung an meiner GTX660Ti?

wie gesagt es ist nur bei der Steam Oberfläche und bei einigen spielen so. WoW ist hingegen echt superscharf und ein Deutlicher Sprung von Full HD


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (31. Januar 2015)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> vielleicht liegt die "unscharfe" darstellung an meiner GTX660Ti?



Kann ich nicht sagen, dieses Phänomen kenne ich aber von meine XMG P304, da ist der Gerät-Manager absolut unscharf


----------



## Schauderwelz (31. Januar 2015)

Bei den Spielen ist es jetzt nicht mehr vorhanden. Bei Thief z.B. Musste ich nur auf Advanced Full Screen stellen alle anderen Spiele haben sich von alleine gefixt durch nen restart.


allerdings brauche ich wohl eine neue GPU die GTX660Ti kommt an ihre Grenzen bei Max Details.
im Auge habe ich die R9 290, ist nur die Frage ob die sich noch lohnt wenn in 4 Monaten die R9 390 kommt.....aber sicher nicht für 260€


----------



## d3rd3vil (31. Januar 2015)

Erst mal kommt die 380, die legt sicher 20-30% auf die 290x drauf, würde ich mal schätzen, wie immer. Ende des Jahres oder 2016 kommt die 390.

Dragon Age Inquisition in 1440p sieht legendär aus. Beste Grafik bisher. Eine Schärfe und Farbbrillanzwiean Weihnachten.


----------



## Schauderwelz (31. Januar 2015)

Also wäre die R9 290 aktuell die beste GPU vom P/L für 1440p?

zwar Off topic aber welche Modelle sind zu empfehlen? Habe mit der Asus Direct CU gute Erfahrung bei NVIDIA gemacht. Da kostet die R9 290 Grad 260€


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (31. Januar 2015)

Die DCUII passt schon, darfst zwar keine Wunder erwarten, das P/L-Verhältnis ist allerdings phänomenal.


----------



## Schauderwelz (1. Februar 2015)

Inwiefern keine Wunder? sie ist Doch ausreichend für 2560x1440 oder?


----------



## d3rd3vil (1. Februar 2015)

Ich kann nur sagen 1440p ist eine Grenzauflösung für Einzelkarten. Auf jedenfall solltest du dann bei 1440p kein AA mehr aktivieren, braucht man aber auch nicht unbedingt, je nach Spiel.
Sieht geil aus, kostet viel Leistung ums mal so zusammenzufassen. Ich würde immernoch eher 970-980 nehmen als 290, aber gibt sicher auch Spiele, wo die 290 ganzgut abgeht. Aber die x, ohne x gehts in die Hose.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Februar 2015)

Nur dass die 290 gerade mal 5% langsamer ist als die 290X.
Wo die 290 zu langsam ist, reißt die 290X auch nix mehr.


----------



## d3rd3vil (1. Februar 2015)

Nur 5% ? Noja gut....dennoch kommt man bei 1440 eher selten auf die 60fps weshalb jedes Prozent für mich wichtig wäre um wenigstens über 40 zu kommen. Wenn eine 290 reicht, gut.


----------



## Schauderwelz (1. Februar 2015)

Eben Hattrick mir auch gedacht. Die 290 kostet zur Zeit 260€ wo die X schon 320€ kostet für das bisschen mehr. Irgendwohin auch Schluss.
die R9 290 ist halt aktuell die GPU mit besten P/L zur Zeit. Je nach Spiel in WQHD ist sie sogar der 970 ebenbürtig.
klar verbraucht 100 Watt mehr aber das sind vielleicht 1-2€ im Monat die man mehr zahlt an Stromkosten, also WAYNE 
ich kaufe mir ja auch nicht extra nen LCD Tv weil der die Hälfte verbraucht als mein Plasma

die 970 finde ich auch unverschämt teuer nur weil AMD zur Zeit keine aktuelle gen auf dem Markt hat.


und eine NVIDIA kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus, fühle mich von denen verarscht  meine 660Ti hat auch nur 1Gb mit 128bit, die restlichen 1Gb werden mit 64Bit angesteuert, was ich vor kurzem gelesen hatte. Würde zumindest die nachlade Rückkehr teilweise erklären....


----------



## d3rd3vil (1. Februar 2015)

Einer musste die Scharade ja mal aufdecken ^^. Hol auf jedenfall das Maximum aus der 290 raus für 1440, du wirst es brauchen, zumindest bei dicken Spielen. Dann siehts aber auch verdammt gut aus


----------



## Schauderwelz (1. Februar 2015)

Mir Würden zum Spielen ja 30-40 FPS reichen  aktuell habe ich mit der 660Ti umdie 20 FPS z.B. Bei Thief (Max Details und Max AA).
aber bei 1440p brauch man ja nicht mehr soviel AA wie bei 1080p, fällt halt nicht mehr so groß auf


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (1. Februar 2015)

Die Leistung der 290 reicht da problemlos aus, ich würde mir diesbezüglich definitiv keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Schauderwelz (1. Februar 2015)

Wenn das Netzteil da mitspielt....ist ein Bequiet Darkpower Pro 550 Watt


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (1. Februar 2015)

Das Netzteil müsste reichen


----------



## NuVirus (1. Februar 2015)

Wenn es ein P10 550W ist reicht es locker aus.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (1. Februar 2015)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Wenn das Netzteil da mitspielt....ist ein Bequiet Darkpower Pro 550 Watt



Ja, da musst du dir absolut keine Sorgen machen.


----------

